# Almost 4 weeks! When can I tell the sex?? Xx



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Not great pics as wasn't planning on loading onto here, can get better. 
When can I tell the sex of my babies?? 
These are 4 weeks almost. Size -largest to smallest is in hatch order.
Big yellow one, is a buff Orpington cross hybrid. 
Browny one is a cream legbar cross buff Orpington and the other two that are black/going browny are croad langshan cross cream legbar. 
They are my first ever hatch from my own eggs so I really wish all girls!! I know can't tell for sure now but be cool see what people thing. Can get better pics 2mo xx


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Also they look small in these pics. They aren't!! Will get better pics next to something next to them, not close up bread!!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

not sure about all of them but the black one with the tail has to be a roo (4th pic). I think the rest are pullets but really hard to tell.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. It does seem to have started to grow quick, was really small & always first to investigate etc. X


----------



## neworleansfarmer (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree the black one looks like roo judging by the tail feathers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

It can be determined by vent sexing, but that require skills. Some hybrids can be sexed by looking at the primary and secondary feathers. I don't know much about them but you can ask Google.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys  
I did look up all sorts of ways to sex them but as not one is a pure breed it proves difficult & not accurate. The comb is ment to be a good one for EE which 3 of them are, all thier combs say girl but one looks like a roo. Vent sexing I think I will leave, have read about it. The feathers were harder than looked to tell, lots different pics on different sites. Fingers crossed most are girls!  nice to have a little clue


----------

